# Colours that suit black horses...



## littlen (27 April 2014)

Since I have no fashion sense at all!

Horse is jet black.

First off can I get away with black tack in the show ring? I am not sure Havana would suit at all? Has anyone got a photo of black horse in brown tack so I can get an idea of what looks best?

I am hoping to show, will black really hinder me that much? Is it imposssible to go county in black even though it looks nicer than brown?

Also, I am starting from scratch with everything else! Any ideas which colour numnah/head collar etc look good on a black pony?
I like matchy matchy, is navy too dark for a black horse?

Thanks!


----------



## Django Pony (27 April 2014)

Here's my Bob in havana brown tack:






As for numnahs and headcollers etc, I think he looks fab in purple!!


----------



## littleshetland (27 April 2014)

speaking as  the owner of a friesian who's blacker than a black cat in a coal mine - black horses look good in any colour!


----------



## kez81 (27 April 2014)

Agree black horses look great in any colour, after all black goes with everything doesn't it! I really like purple , orange or red on black horses myself as it stands out and looks quite flashy. If you prefer to tone it down a bit then navy or forest green are good choices. Black and brown tack both look fine so does tan.


----------



## PolarSkye (27 April 2014)

I think black horses are a bit like greys in that they look good in any colour, although I would err on the side of bright colours rather than pastels.  Looking forward to matchy-matchy pics .

P


----------



## rowan666 (27 April 2014)

We have my sons black pony in bright red, but his name is dennis the menace so we thought red black was quite apt


----------



## TigerTail (27 April 2014)

Mine is in black tack with orange numnah/bit guards (needed not just an accessory!) 

London Tan might look nice if you want to stand out but black is just so much simpler!


----------



## Guerrero (27 April 2014)

My guy isn't actually black but he looks it at the moment. He has a burgundy numnha that suits him really well. I do agree with everyone else though, black goes with everything.


----------



## tabithakat64 (28 April 2014)

As others have said pretty much any colour is ok.  Mine was in red with havanna tack as that what the only saddle the saddler had that fit him was and it looked fine.


----------



## FairyLights (28 April 2014)

Blue Red Green Yellow Purple.


----------



## Nessa4 (28 April 2014)

My old lad (Jasper) was in purple (he was a black IDxTB) - mycurrent youngster (Eric, piebald TradxWelshD, has a black head) looks stunning in Red.  Both in black tack.


----------



## Spring Feather (28 April 2014)

This is my black mare wearing a havana bridle.  Our headcollars, bridles and saddles are all havana leather.  I don't do matchy matchy.  Our saddle pads are all white but if you like that sort of thing, then I'd say almost every colour goes with a black horse.


----------



## starryeyed (28 April 2014)

You can get away with anything when you own a black horse - I think red looks stunning on, as does baby blue and purple. Havana definitely does suit!


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 April 2014)

Any colour for a black horse they suit everything really, if you want to show seriously get brown tack you will never see top level show people in anything else, regardless of the colour of the horse its always brown.


----------



## Lolita (28 April 2014)

I have a black horse and they look good in anything bright!!


----------



## SuperH (28 April 2014)

My black has brown tack.  Well apart from her new saddle as the only one that fitted her was black and to get it in brown was a 12 week wait.  I like brown tack on everything.

Colour wise she has a green headcollar that I think suits her.  We have various numnah colours but use a navy one the most.  Blacks are great as they look fab in most colours.


----------

